# The Naked TRUTH ABOUT MARIJUANA



## Oxankle

https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/marijuana-mental-illness-violence/

NAKED TRUTH ABOUT THE USE OF MARIJUANA

ABSTRACT

The National Academy of Medicine found that use of Marijuana is likely to increase the risk of developing schizophrenia and other psychosis.

A January 2018 paper in AMERICAN JOURNAL OF PSYCHIATRY showed that people who used marijuana were three times more likely than non-users to use opiates three years later.

Teenagers who smoke marijuana are three times as likey to develop schizophrenia.

Marijuana abusers are about 1,5% of Americans, but they are ab;out 7% of all psychotics.

Research from Finland and Denmark show significant n increases in psychosis cases following the increased use of Marijuana in their countries.

People with schizophrenia are five time more likely to commit violent crimesm 20 times more likely to commit homicide.

A 2013 paper in an Italian psychiatric journal showed that psychotics using marijuana were ten times more likely to be violent.

Certain strains of cannabis tend to induce paranoia. Paranoia can fuel extreme violence, often against family members.

Marijuana use is associated with domestic violence and the death of children from abuse and neglect.

Hard data on the connection between cannabis and violence dates back 200 years, to the registers of British asylums in India. 

LINK TO FULL ARTICLE IS ABOVE


----------



## Oregon1986

*looks around all paranoid*


----------



## Terri

Marijuana, like alcohol, is a mind altering substance. Some people who are predisposed to mental illness should not use either.

That is why my adopted daughter does not drink or use pot: she has a family history of mental illness and she absolutely refuses to touch either one


----------



## oneraddad

I did the wake n bake this morning and then killed some leftover pizza while sitting in my underwear


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> I did the wake n bake this morning and then killed some leftover pizza while sitting in my underwear


Now that sounds relaxing


----------



## crehberg

oneraddad said:


> I did the wake n bake this morning and then killed some leftover pizza while sitting in my underwear


You know...I really shouldn't check this place right before I go to bed ...


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> You know...I really shouldn't check this place right before I go to bed ...


LMAO you will have good dreams tonight


----------



## oneraddad

I just did it again and then made some white corn air popped popcorn with this fancy butter on it. It's pretty good


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> I just did it again and then made some white corn air popped popcorn with this fancy butter on it. It's pretty good


I love kerrygold


----------



## Bob M.

you can get it from walmart for $2.88/lb. its what I typically get for eating. for cooking/etc, I just buy the general AA $1.99/lb stuff.
I have to admit though I do not put butter on popcorn, it comes out so oily for me and not as buttery as ghee or butter flavored cooking oil, that chefs use. I buy that specifically from GFS for popcorn. I've gotten other types and they have not tasted good at all, and that fake wierd popcorn oil you get in stores isn't even close. I admit I fell for the orville butter popcorn oil...horrible stuff. The GFS stuff is like movie theater popcorn butter. In fact, I think that is exactly what it is really.


----------



## Evons hubby

Interesting article. 50 years of personal observation of lots of pot smokers however calls bs on some of it. Paranoia? Yeah, I've witnessed that, especially when police came around and freinds were holding. violence? Never seen that behind smoking pot. Seen plenty when some knot head couldn't hold his liquor though. It took me roughly forty years to advance to opioids after smoking pot in the 70s 80s. I'm currently on hydrocodone to make life worth putting up with due to chronic pain. As to buttered popcorn I tend to shy away from green butter on popcorn. I found the more you eat the more you crave!  can't use it anyway, have to pass the tests to keep the hydrocodone coming.


----------



## Oxankle

Like tobacco; not every smoker got cancer, heart trouble or COPD, but those who did cost their families heartache, misery and deprivation. Just as bad, many could not pay their own way and the taxpayer wound up paying for their addiction. I do not wish to have to be taxed to institutionalize some schizoid pothead.


----------



## Clem

Some people will believe anything. Once you get into your 40's, much less your 80's you should think about the purpose of any study, or even an article. Which is what?What?Anyone? Anyone? Bueller??

*TO GET PAID
*
I just hope my tax dollars aren't going to help some schizoid lipitor addict.* Or anybody else that don't live exactly like me.*


----------



## Clem

You know, OX, there was a time whern I considered you to be pretty wise. but you've turned into a judgmental sort. Sad. Here's a little something that someone once said, you might want to take to heart. But, I imagine you won't, because you'll think it doesn't apply to you.

And he spake this parable unto certain which trusted in themselves that they were righteous, and despised others: Two men went up into the temple to pray; the one a Pharisee, and the other a publican. The Pharisee stood and prayed thus with himself, God, I thank thee, that I am not as other men are, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even as this publican. I fast twice in the week, I give tithes of all that I possess. And the publican, standing afar off, would not lift up so much as his eyes unto heaven, but smote upon his breast, saying, God be merciful to me a sinner. I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other: for every one that exalteth himself shall be abased; and he that humbleth himself shall be exalted.


----------



## oneraddad

I bet God smoked weed


----------



## Clem

I bet he don't spend all his time putting down everybody else, either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Clem said:


> you've turned into a judgmental sort


There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

We're all on the same journey to some extent with choosing love over fear.
People fear what they don't understand. Then judgement comes in.
Choose love. 

The naked truth about marijuana is that it's fine to partake while naked.
Popcorn too, probably.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> Some people will believe anything. Once you get into your 40's, much less your 80's you should think about the purpose of any study, or even an article. Which is what?What?Anyone? Anyone? Bueller??
> 
> *TO GET PAID
> *
> I just hope my tax dollars aren't going to help some schizoid lipitor addict.* Or anybody else that don't live exactly like me.*


The author quoted and referred to many studies, but never cited a single one. I'm calling this article opinion rather than fact based.


----------



## rkintn

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Interesting article. 50 years of personal observation of lots of pot smokers however calls bs on some of it. Paranoia? Yeah, I've witnessed that, especially when police came around and freinds were holding. violence? Never seen that behind smoking pot. Seen plenty when some knot head couldn't hold his liquor though. It took me roughly forty years to advance to opioids after smoking pot in the 70s 80s. I'm currently on hydrocodone to make life worth putting up with due to chronic pain. As to buttered popcorn I tend to shy away from green butter on popcorn. I found the more you eat the more you crave!  can't use it anyway, have to pass the tests to keep the hydrocodone coming.


Look into THC free CBD oil. I would recommend Infinite CBD, which can be found at the website of the same name. It might help you get away from the hydros. I highly recommend the oil with the Charlotte's web terpene added. I deal with some chronic pain issues from a compression fracture in my back. CBD oil has been a life saver/changer for me. As a matter of fact, I'm going to attempt to make my own please feel free to private message me if I can be of any help.


----------



## Irish Pixie

rkintn said:


> Look into THC free CBD oil. I would recommend Infinite CBD, which can be found at the website of the same name. It might help you get away from the hydros. I highly recommend the oil with the Charlotte's web terpene added. I deal with some chronic pain issues from a compression fracture in my back. CBD oil has been a life saver/changer for me. As a matter of fact, I'm going to attempt to make my own please feel free to private message me if I can be of any help.


Thank you for this information. There is so much out there about CBD oil, gummies, etc. and no way to know if it's a good product. Along with the misinformation about medical marijuana, it's confusing and rather daunting to figure out what is fact and what is just opinion.


----------



## rkintn

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you for this information. There is so much out there about CBD oil, gummies, etc. and no way to know if it's a good product. Along with the misinformation about medical marijuana, it's confusing and rather daunting to figure out what is fact and what is just opinion.


It can definitely be confusing! I'm lucky that a top notch CBD/hemp store has opened in my area. They are extremely knowledgeable and I've done a ton of research on my own. I know it's not a one size fits all cure, it helps and keeps big pharma at bay, why not?? My oldest daughter has been able to get off of some of her antidepressants and anxiety meds because of CBD. I think those are much more harmful in the long run than CBD oil.


----------



## haypoint

My ex-wife and her siblings suffer various degrees of Paranoid Schizophrenia. One smokes pot and drinks a lot of beer. Doesn't take much and his anger escalates to that of a crazy person. He'll get so angry, threaten to kill people, his face gets bright red. He's estranged from his family. The next son doesn't smoke pot or drink. He works hard nearly every waking moment, placing a lot of pressure on himself and has had a couple fits of anger. Next is my ex. Pot has been a major part of her life. She'll do anything to get high. She cannot stop. She got her younger brother smoking pot. Her next brother, smoking pot since he was 12, has fits of anger, cannot hold a job, has attacked his father after taking an axe to the house. Lives on SSI. Imagines stuff that is made up,crazy. Smokes daily. The youngest son, smoking pot since he was 10, cannot hold a job. He could, but he doesn't think a person should waste their life working. No anger issues, but he is Gay. Not sure where that fits in. He thinks people are plotting against him.

Conclusion? Did pot create this tangle of misfits? Were they destined to be mentally ill anyway? Did self medicating with pot exacerbate their illnesses? I don't know. But I do know that for some people, pot is addictive. I've seen it.


----------



## Clem

I knew a family of people with unusually low IQ's. Low IQ individuals. Instead of doing anything useful with my life, I sit around talking about them. Because, you know, they got those low IQ's.

The father inherited his low IQ from his father. His mother was a genuine harpie. Then he married a woman, also with a low IQ, because they tended to seek each other out. 4 kids, all with low IQ's. who married other people with low IQ's and had even lower IQ children.

Sadly, they are a total waste of meat, each and every one of them. They spend their entire lives on the internet, putting down people who are different than themselves, and talking politics. not that their IQ is high enough to understand what they're saying, cause it ain't. but you know, as long as they got those low IQ's, it's something for us obviously perfect folks to talk about. Too bad they don't get up off their butts and go out and split some wood, or whatever it is that low IQ people need to be doing.


----------



## Oxankle

The article cited sources; there is no denying fact. Anyone who wishes to dispute those statements quoted can look up the publications. 

I see happening now the same thing that the cigarette industry pulled fifty years ago when researchers first connected nicotine and tobacco tars with cancer and the other diseases now recognized as coming from tobacco. I would much prefer turning someone away from death or misery than simply being a patsy for the industry. As for the costs to the public for treatment and incarceration---who wants to pay those taxes? 

Who will deny that an addict hooked on any drug, and afflicted by one of the diseases associated with that drug, is unlikely to be able to pay his own way? The public is then taxed for the addict's care or incarceration because our faith forbids turning our faces away. Is it not better to deter the addiction?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oxankle said:


> The article cited sources; there is no denying fact. Anyone who wishes to dispute those statements quoted can look up the publications.
> 
> I see happening now the same thing that the cigarette industry pulled fifty years ago when researchers first connected nicotine and tobacco tars with cancer and the other diseases now recognized as coming from tobacco. I would much prefer turning someone away from death or misery than simply being a patsy for the industry. As for the costs to the public for treatment and incarceration---who wants to pay those taxes?
> 
> Who will deny that an addict hooked on any drug, and afflicted by one of the diseases associated with that drug, is unlikely to be able to pay his own way? The public is then taxed for the addict's care or incarceration because our faith forbids turning our faces away. Is it not better to deter the addiction?


The studies were vaguely referenced, but never cited. 

cite
_verb_
past tense: *cited*; past participle: *cited*

1.
quote (a passage, book, or author) as evidence for or justification of an argument or statement, especially in a scholarly work.
synonyms: quote, reproduce

You can hold any opinion you'd like tho.


----------



## Oxankle

"smoking pot since he was 12, has fits of anger, cannot hold a job, has attacked his father after taking an axe to the house. Lives on SSI. Imagines stuff that is made up,crazy."

Anger, violence, taxpayer burden, paranoia. Who needs this?


----------



## Clem

LOL!! Your "source" is hilarious.


----------



## oneraddad

No one has got cancer from pot

Smoked pot since 14, served my country, raised awesome kids, retired with PERS just like Ox and get to do anything I want everyday.


----------



## oneraddad

Tax payers are paying for our retirements


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oxankle said:


> "smoking pot since he was 12, has fits of anger, cannot hold a job, has attacked his father after taking an axe to the house. Lives on SSI. Imagines stuff that is made up,crazy."
> 
> Anger, violence, taxpayer burden, paranoia. Who needs this?


The referenced family also has a history of paranoid schizophrenia, a mental illness. Ten to one, the schizophrenia is the issue, and the family self medicates with drugs and alcohol. Just my opinion tho. 

What do you suggest be done with people who are mentally ill?


----------



## IndyDave

oneraddad said:


> I bet God smoked weed


I bet you were never a theologian.


----------



## Clem

Whenever I see the term "ex-wife" and the term "mentally ill" in the same rant, I always accept it as absolute fact. Because in the history of mankind, no man has ever termed his ex-wife and in-laws as misfits, mentally ill, or anything of that sort. Ever. Period.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> The referenced family also has a history of paranoid schizophrenia, a mental illness. Ten to one, the schizophrenia is the issue, and the family self medicates with drugs and alcohol. Just my opinion tho.
> 
> What do you suggest be done with people who are mentally ill?


Very well said. My guess is that one could make an equally valid study blaming the wearing of shoes as for MJ. One also wonders how much crime would be prevented if timely treatment for mental illness had been applied.


----------



## Oxankle

Pixie; if you were interested in the truth you'd look up the citations for yourself, All those publications can be found. Simple denial is no more than advocacy for pot. 

The link is there so that anyone can read the article and see the sources. As for real life evidence you have only to read the papers to see what the police have to deal with. Here in this tiny spot, 12,000 people, the paper reports police run-ins with drug users, mostly pot and meth, almost daily. Family violence, killings and on down to shoplifting because addicts cannot hold a job. 

In fifty years we will know how this works out. There will be more hard evidence by then. It took that long for people to be convinced of the dangers of cigarettes, and we are still dealing with booze. I doubt that there is anyone on this board who does not know at least one alcoholic.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oxankle said:


> Pixie; if you were interested in the truth you'd look up the citations for yourself, All those publications can be found. Simple denial is no more than advocacy for pot.
> 
> The link is there so that anyone can read the article and see the sources. As for real life evidence you have only to read the papers to see what the police have to deal with. Here in this tiny spot, 12,000 people, the paper reports police run-ins with drug users, mostly pot and meth, almost daily. Family violence, killings and on down to shoplifting because addicts cannot hold a job.
> 
> In fifty years we will know how this works out. There will be more hard evidence by then. It took that long for people to be convinced of the dangers of cigarettes, and we are still dealing with booze. I doubt that there is anyone on this board who does not know at least one alcoholic.


Why would I do that? Not my responsibility, if the author wanted to be credible he would have cited his article. He didn't. The fact that he didn't indicates that the information is not truthful. In my opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> Very well said. My guess is that one could make an equally valid study blaming the wearing of shoes as for MJ. One also wonders how much crime would be prevented if timely treatment for mental illness had been applied.


Exactly.


----------



## oneraddad

Ox needs to chill and smoke a joint, he's wound a bit tight. I suggest a good Indica


----------



## oneraddad

I'm hungry


----------



## Clem

I know dozens of severely overweight people, all of whom are a burden on society, in one way or another. They really should make food illegal, and have a mandatory 20 year sentence in the penitentiary for eating.


----------



## AmericanStand

haypoint said:


> My ex-wife and her siblings suffer various degrees of Paranoid Schizophrenia. One smokes pot and drinks a lot of beer. Doesn't take much and his anger escalates to that of a crazy person. He'll get so angry, threaten to kill people, his face gets bright red. He's estranged from his family. The next son doesn't smoke pot or drink. He works hard nearly every waking moment, placing a lot of pressure on himself and has had a couple fits of anger. Next is my ex. Pot has been a major part of her life. She'll do anything to get high. She cannot stop. She got her younger brother smoking pot. Her next brother, smoking pot since he was 12, has fits of anger, cannot hold a job, has attacked his father after taking an axe to the house. Lives on SSI. Imagines stuff that is made up,crazy. Smokes daily. The youngest son, smoking pot since he was 10, cannot hold a job. He could, but he doesn't think a person should waste their life working. No anger issues, but he is Gay. Not sure where that fits in. He thinks people are plotting against him.
> 
> Conclusion? Did pot create this tangle of misfits? Were they destined to be mentally ill anyway? Did self medicating with pot exacerbate their illnesses? I don't know. But I do know that for some people, pot is addictive. I've seen it.


 Ive just gotta ask, what was there about this circus that made you say Wow I've just gotta have one of these monkeys?


----------



## IndyDave

I suppose the biggest influence on my views traces back to when I was a teenager. I have never had any inclination to use MJ, but my dad going down a long list of people ranging from their 30s to their 60s who went to work every day, lived productive lives, and were in general good folks.

Beyond this, a person is entitled to do with himself or herself as that person chooses.


----------



## haypoint

AmericanStand said:


> Ive just gotta ask, what was there about this circus that made you say Wow I've just gotta have one of these monkeys?


I wasn't marrying the brothers and they were just teenagers. I underestimated her habit. Lots of young people get drunk or high, I just figured she'd grow out of it. She struggled with it for awhile then just gave up trying to quit. Yeah, looking back, 20/20 hindsight.


----------



## ydderf

In my experience pot did 1 of 3 things, made me hungry(munchies), gave me the hornies, or made me paranoid. It is because of the last one I no longer smoke it. It was never addictive. Far too many of us say I'm addicted instead of I have a lack of willpower.


----------



## IndyDave

haypoint said:


> My ex-wife and her siblings suffer various degrees of Paranoid Schizophrenia. One smokes pot and drinks a lot of beer. Doesn't take much and his anger escalates to that of a crazy person. He'll get so angry, threaten to kill people, his face gets bright red. He's estranged from his family. The next son doesn't smoke pot or drink. He works hard nearly every waking moment, placing a lot of pressure on himself and has had a couple fits of anger. Next is my ex. Pot has been a major part of her life. She'll do anything to get high. She cannot stop. She got her younger brother smoking pot. Her next brother, smoking pot since he was 12, has fits of anger, cannot hold a job, has attacked his father after taking an axe to the house. Lives on SSI. Imagines stuff that is made up,crazy. Smokes daily. The youngest son, smoking pot since he was 10, cannot hold a job. He could, but he doesn't think a person should waste their life working. No anger issues, but he is Gay. Not sure where that fits in. He thinks people are plotting against him.
> 
> Conclusion? Did pot create this tangle of misfits? Were they destined to be mentally ill anyway? Did self medicating with pot exacerbate their illnesses? I don't know. But I do know that for some people, pot is addictive. I've seen it.


My observation s that inebriation tends to unlock things a person generally hides. It sounds to me like these people were nuttier than a bucket of cashews in the first place.


----------



## Oregon1986

I don't personally use weed or cbd but my husbands grandma has parkinsons and the cbd has done wonders for her shakking


----------



## oneraddad

IndyDave said:


> I bet you were never a theologian.



No, I'm Basque


----------



## IndyDave

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't personally use weed or cbd but my husbands grandma has parkinsons and the cbd has done wonders for her shakking


Yes, and no reason in the universe why she should need someone else's permission to get relief.


----------



## IndyDave

oneraddad said:


> No, I'm Basque


----------



## Bearfootfarm

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Popcorn too, probably.


Just be careful where you get the salt.


----------



## [email protected]

oneraddad said:


> I bet God smoked weed


as long as we are betting, 
I bet Jesus never read the New Testament.


----------



## Clem

Somebody should have trapped that wood chucking woodchuck and made himself a woodchuck hat. That way, generations of children would not have had to stay up late, pondering about how much wood could that varmint chuck.


----------



## reneedarley

[email protected] said:


> as long as we are betting,
> I bet Jesus never read the New Testament.


Bet he wasn't Christian either


----------



## frogmammy

oneraddad said:


> I bet God smoked weed


Judging from some of the animals, and people he made, for SURE!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

Back in the dark ages (the '60's when I was in my 20's) I often worked 11pm-7am as a waitress, and when I was in Texas, decided that dealing with a high hippie was TONS better than dealing with a drunk cowboy.

Fifty years later, I *still* think I was right!

Mon


----------



## IndyDave

frogmammy said:


> Back in the dark ages (the '60's when I was in my 20's) I often worked 11pm-7am as a waitress, and when I was in Texas, decided that dealing with a high hippie was TONS better than dealing with a drunk cowboy.
> 
> Fifty years later, I *still* think I was right!
> 
> Mon


Let me guess...the hippie was quieter and far less likely to go all amorous on you?


----------



## Oxankle

"In my experience pot did 1 of 3 things, made me hungry(munchies), gave me the hornies, or made me paranoid. It is because of the last one I no longer smoke it. It was never addictive. Far too many of us say I'm addicted instead of I have a lack of willpower."

Ydderf: The studies cited, according to the author, only considered those users who were "addicted", meaning they were constant users comparable to drunks on alcohol. People so affected that they received psychiatric treatment. That would be a small fraction of all users, but the new user. particularly a young teen, has no way to know how he will be affected. Since you recognized the paranoia, and were not driven to schizophrenia, you chose to get out. 

The paranoia is the most dangerous symptom; the resulting violence is all to often directed at family.


----------



## Clem

frogmammy said:


> Back in the dark ages (the '60's when I was in my 20's) I often worked 11pm-7am as a waitress, and when I was in Texas, decided that dealing with a high hippie was TONS better than dealing with a drunk cowboy.
> 
> Fifty years later, I *still* think I was right!
> 
> Mon


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## [email protected]

I have just started using Hemp Oil within the past 2 weeks. It might be a bit too early to report any results.
It is similar to cbd, but the molecules are supposed to be finer, or something like that. supposed to absorb into the system quicker.. supposed to relieve pain.
I am not ruling out MJ as a smoke, to help with my glaucoma .. Never tried it. 
I sort of missed out on the big craze when I joined the army.. also missed the mini skirt craze. I sure regret that..
........jiminwisc.......


----------



## IndyDave

Oxankle said:


> The studies cited, according to the author, only considered those users who were "addicted", meaning they were constant users comparable to drunks on alcohol. People so affected that they received psychiatric treatment.


There are two different standards here. In the first case, I eat beef most every day. Does that make me addicted? In the second case, I would have a difficult time believing that MJ caused the need for psychiatric treatment. It may have removed some inhibitions which masked the worst of the crazy, but a causal connection has not been established.


----------



## jerry arnold

crehberg said:


> You know...I really shouldn't check this place right before I go to bed ...


lmao


----------



## Oxankle

The psychiatrists seem to think that there is a direct relationship between the heavy use of MJ and an increase in the occurrence of schizophrenia. Even casual users have reported the paranoia.


----------



## IndyDave

Funny thing, when I first read the thread title, I was expecting a story about someone getting high and dancing on a table.


----------



## jerry arnold

[email protected] said:


> I have just started using Hemp Oil within the past 2 weeks. It might be a bit too early to report any results.
> It is similar to cbd, but the molecules are supposed to be finer, or something like that. supposed to absorb into the system quicker.. supposed to relieve pain.
> I am not ruling out MJ as a smoke, to help with my glaucoma .. Never tried it.
> I sort of missed out on the big craze when I joined the army.. also missed the mini skirt craze. I sure regret that..
> ........jiminwisc.......


you still got time for mini skirts...though there will be some who will hate...don't mind them


----------



## IndyDave

Oxankle said:


> The psychiatrists seem to think that there is a direct relationship between the heavy use of MJ and an increase in the occurrence of schizophrenia. Even casual users have reported the paranoia.


Correlation isn't causation. I am also skeptical of the authority being invoked. It seems that once scientists latch on to a theory, they aren't about to let go but rather will just scream louder that the emperor is wearing the finest clothes in world history.


----------



## oneraddad

Geritol makes you koo koo


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Oxankle said:


> The psychiatrists seem to think that there is a direct relationship between the heavy use of MJ and an increase in the occurrence of schizophrenia. Even casual users have reported the paranoia.


Maybe it's just that crazy people are more likely to use illegal drugs.


----------



## jerry arnold

Bearfootfarm said:


> Maybe it's just that crazy people are more likely to use illegal drugs.


Maybe...it's generally folks unhappy with their reality who use...MIND ALTERNING drugs...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

jerry arnold said:


> Maybe...it's generally folks *unhappy* with their reality who use...MIND ALTERNING drugs...


Most all the stoner's I've known were very happy, but I still remember (parts of) the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Clem

When people are young, it's about getting high. Now that they are much older, it's about not hurting, and just feeling physically pain-free and functional.


----------



## frogmammy

Friend of mine used to drink cases of beer on the weekends. One time he told me that to have ANY kind of fun that weekend, he had to have BEER!

So I asked him, if he was drunk, how did he know he was *REALLY *having fun, and not just *thinking* he was having fun because he was drunk?

I think I ruined the weekend.

Mon


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Evons hubby

Making America green... And great again!


----------



## BostonLesley

As a flower child of the '60's....all I can say about those days is the weed that I tried didn't capture my fancy at all....In several decades of breathing in and out, I've never EVER met any MJ user who was violent..or even a tad crabby smoking weed...OTOH, I have met a few hundred people who beat their kids and their wives, and essentially were evil SOBs while drinking alcohol...SOME people take things to extremes...a pot head heavy user has no energy to get up off the futon and live life...When MJ is legal here for recreational use, this old gal will happily roll a few joints  AND sip some homemade wine.


----------



## BostonLesley

Oxankle said:


> The psychiatrists seem to think that there is a direct relationship between the heavy use of MJ and an increase in the occurrence of schizophrenia. Even casual users have reported the paranoia.


'.........A caveat: this federal survey doesn’t count individual cases, and it lumps psychosis with other severe mental illness. So it isn’t as accurate as the Finnish or Danish studies. Nor do any of these studies _prove_ that rising cannabis use has caused population-wide increases in psychosis or other mental illness. The most that can be said is that they offer intriguing evidence of a link....' 

Intriguing to those with a vested interest in demonizing MJ....this entire article is based upon "maybe's" and not even strong maybe's at that.


----------



## [email protected]

frogmammy said:


> Friend of mine used to drink cases of beer on the weekends. One time he told me that to have ANY kind of fun that weekend, he had to have BEER!
> 
> So I asked him, if he was drunk, how did he know he was *REALLY *having fun, and not just *thinking* he was having fun because he was drunk?
> 
> I think I ruined the weekend.
> 
> Mon


Here's how he could know:
one of the guys in my barracks in Germany would check his wallet on Monday to see if he had a good time or not over the weekend..


----------



## farmrbrown

Oxankle said:


> https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/marijuana-mental-illness-violence/
> 
> NAKED TRUTH ABOUT THE USE OF MARIJUANA
> 
> ABSTRACT
> 
> The National Academy of Medicine found that use of Marijuana is likely to increase the risk of developing schizophrenia and other psychosis.
> 
> A January 2018 paper in AMERICAN JOURNAL OF PSYCHIATRY showed that people who used marijuana were three times more likely than non-users to use opiates three years later.
> 
> Teenagers who smoke marijuana are three times as likey to develop schizophrenia.
> 
> Marijuana abusers are about 1,5% of Americans, but they are ab;out 7% of all psychotics.
> 
> Research from Finland and Denmark show significant n increases in psychosis cases following the increased use of Marijuana in their countries.
> 
> People with schizophrenia are five time more likely to commit violent crimesm 20 times more likely to commit homicide.
> 
> A 2013 paper in an Italian psychiatric journal showed that psychotics using marijuana were ten times more likely to be violent.
> 
> Certain strains of cannabis tend to induce paranoia. Paranoia can fuel extreme violence, often against family members.
> 
> Marijuana use is associated with domestic violence and the death of children from abuse and neglect.
> 
> Hard data on the connection between cannabis and violence dates back 200 years, to the registers of British asylums in India.
> 
> LINK TO FULL ARTICLE IS ABOVE





Oxankle said:


> Pixie; if you were interested in the truth you'd look up the citations for yourself, All those publications can be found. Simple denial is no more than advocacy for pot.
> 
> The link is there so that anyone can read the article and see the sources. As for real life evidence you have only to read the papers to see what the police have to deal with. Here in this tiny spot, 12,000 people, the paper reports police run-ins with drug users, mostly pot and meth, almost daily. Family violence, killings and on down to shoplifting because addicts cannot hold a job.
> 
> In fifty years we will know how this works out. There will be more hard evidence by then. It took that long for people to be convinced of the dangers of cigarettes, and we are still dealing with booze. I doubt that there is anyone on this board who does not know at least one alcoholic.





Irish Pixie said:


> Why would I do that? Not my responsibility, if the author wanted to be credible he would have cited his article. He didn't. The fact that he didn't indicates that the information is not truthful. In my opinion.


I was a little surprised by the findings, especially related to violence and child abuse deaths, so I did go looking.
This may be one of those referred to in the article about Texas child abuse deaths involving pot numbering more than all other drugs combined. Without a specific link, all I could do is google and pick the one closest to the description cited.

https://www.dfps.state.tx.us/About_...06-15_Child_Fatality_Annual_Report-FY2016.pdf

It's 56 pages long, but around page 34 they discuss the stats on drug use by the caregivers in the 222 cases.
About 150 were marijuana users. Alcohol and other drugs are listed too.
When the numbers added up way over 222, I knew what I suspected was going on in the OP's article - multiple drug use, not solely weed smokers.

There was also another interesting twist in that Texas report.
When you read 'child death from abuse or neglect' the mental image is commonly someone who beats a child to death, or as the article says, produces violent actions.
But I think half or maybe a little less were deaths from rolling on top of a child in bed, the child falling out of bed, accidental drowning, etc.
IOW, they weren't "reefer madness" fiends who were preying on children, more like stupid or careless.

Anyway, somebody else can go to the well and see what comes up.


----------



## frogmammy

Hey Dad, what's the deal? Aren't people doing leaves any more?

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

Cannabis is legal here and it has been a God Send for people with pain!!! We haven’t had any violent crime caused by pot. It is usually by meth and heroine here. Yes, most of them smoke pot too but it is the meth and heroine that really causes problems.


----------



## Evons hubby

COSunflower said:


> Cannabis is legal here and it has been a God Send for people with pain!!! We haven’t had any violent crime caused by pot. It is usually by meth and heroine here. Yes, most of them smoke pot too but it is the meth and heroine that really causes problems.


But it's the pot that led them down the road to heroin and meth, kinda like it was drinking milk that got them started on the pot. Ban all milk drinking if you want to stop the drug violence. Or as Forrests momma told him... Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Dad I remember drinking Geritol. That stuff was right up there with taking Cod Liver Oil. I was a wino for a few years, and G tasted worse then Night Train or 2020
As to checking your wallet to see if you had a good time. When I was drunk over the weekend and check my money on Sunday after I finally got up, I cant remember ever having a GOOD time, or having much money. Bad thing about being drunk is, if a gal says Tonights the night, you aren't going to be able to do anything about it LOL. At least that was the way it was in my case. lol


----------



## oneraddad

frogmammy said:


> Hey Dad, what's the deal? Aren't people doing leaves any more?
> 
> Mon



Some people use them for extracts but I just compost mine


----------



## Oxankle

As I understood the writer, the US records all psychoses without specifying underlying cause. The Danes and Finns record the nature of the problem. The reference to child neglect and abuse pointed out that where the MJ user had progressed to the psychosis state family, including children, were often the victims. 

I hope that it does not take so long to know the effects of MJ legalization as it did to know the effects of smoking/chewing. We have only in the very recent past gotten tough with drunk drivers. What will we do with Paranoid schizoprenics? Is driving high going to be a crime?

For those of you who smoked weed many years ago, do you think that pot was as potent as that sold now? The article reported that the current crop might be as much as ten times more powerful. What difference would that make to a user? Do users smoke by dose or by time? Brownies? Same recipe?


----------



## StL.Ed

Five pages in this thread over the last four+ days, and still nobody has cited "Reefer Madness" as a source of information.


As to the article in the original post, it seems to be long on opinion and short on facts. When I see that, I recall the aphorism "Follow the Money". The article leads me to consider who will lose money if people self-medicate with marijuana. Psychiatrists, doctors in general, and drug companies all stand to lose revenue streams; their opinions might not be without bias.


----------



## farmrbrown

StL.Ed said:


> Five pages in this thread over the last four+ days, and still nobody has cited "Reefer Madness" as a source of information.
> 
> 
> As to the article in the original post, it seems to be long on opinion and short on facts. When I see that, I recall the aphorism "Follow the Money". The article leads me to consider who will lose money if people self-medicate with marijuana. Psychiatrists, doctors in general, and drug companies all stand to lose revenue streams; their opinions might not be without bias.


Check out my post #77.


----------



## Evons hubby

Oxankle said:


> As I understood the writer, the US records all psychoses without specifying underlying cause. The Danes and Finns record the nature of the problem. The reference to child neglect and abuse pointed out that where the MJ user had progressed to the psychosis state family, including children, were often the victims.
> 
> I hope that it does not take so long to know the effects of MJ legalization as it did to know the effects of smoking/chewing. We have only in the very recent past gotten tough with drunk drivers. What will we do with Paranoid schizoprenics? Is driving high going to be a crime?
> 
> For those of you who smoked weed many years ago, do you think that pot was as potent as that sold now? The article reported that the current crop might be as much as ten times more powerful. What difference would that make to a user? Do users smoke by dose or by time? Brownies? Same recipe?


Driving high is a crime, no need to wait. 
Potency of pot remains roughly the same today as it was a few decades ago. The difference is that demand for the more potent varieties has produced high quality varieties to be more prevelant in the market. The users I know smoke by the level of buzz they wish to maintain.


----------



## StL.Ed

farmrbrown said:


> Check out my post #77.


Yep, I missed it there. 
But, in my defense, you used it in more of a negative sense, rather than using it to cite the "problems" of marijuana. 

I did find the link in your post interesting in the fact that it listed marijuana so much higher than alcohol as "Active and/or Past History of Use by Perpetrator". If it merely mentioned "Active Use", the skewed numbers might make more sense to me. 
While I realize the report was from Texas and I'm in Missouri, I don't know many people that use/used marijuana but have never used alcohol. (I do know several that use alcohol, but claim to never have used other substances.) It makes me wonder how well the data gathering was performed, or how the questions were asked. 
Still trying to slog through the report to see what it says in total.


----------



## frogmammy

Yep, OX, driving while high is illegal NOW...charged as "impaired" driving.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

STL Ed...if you follow the money in the recent MO legalization, you can see they are planning on charging a 25% tax on MJ sales, and I believe that is BEFORE the regular 10+% city/county/state sales tax.

Mon


----------



## NRA_guy

I have not read the 5 preceding pages to see if it has already been mentioned, but I found this article interesting:

https://www.motherjones.com/politic...ur-children-marijuana-crime-mental-illness-1/


----------



## farmrbrown

StL.Ed said:


> Yep, I missed it there.
> But, in my defense, you used it in more of a negative sense, rather than using it to cite the "problems" of marijuana.


Yes, I did. 
Seeing the various and often serious consequences of alcohol and drug abuse over the years, it doesn't take much analysis to see where pot ranks on the 'destructive' scale.
I wouldn't put it at the top as the first post of this thread implied, and in a comprehensive list, I'd rank it near the bottom.
I remember seeing Reefer Madness when I was a teenager, probably after a long lunch  and wondering how many laughs it got from the stoner crowd over the years........ 



> I did find the link in your post interesting in the fact that it listed marijuana so much higher than alcohol as "Active and/or Past History of Use by Perpetrator". If it merely mentioned "Active Use", the skewed numbers might make more sense to me.
> While I realize the report was from Texas and I'm in Missouri, I don't know many people that use/used marijuana but have never used alcohol. (I do know several that use alcohol, but claim to never have used other substances.) It makes me wonder how well the data gathering was performed, or how the questions were asked.
> Still trying to slog through the report to see what it says in total.


When I read it, I could see how it could be used to make just about any point you wanted to make over a large spectrum, especially if you didn't ask too many questions or were relatively naive about such things.
For starters, which of the drugs in that study has the longest detectability in your system and which one is shortest?

Second, how relevant is "past use" to the present?
Did you experiment a little 30 years ago or have you been a full blown addict for the whole time?

Did the fact that you smoked some pot to go to sleep after a week long binge on meth, which couldn't be found 3 days later when you were tested prove anything conclusive?

I think it was Irish Pixie that pointed out many of the mentally ill will self medicate when they run out or are off their Rx medication. Yes, they had pot in their system. Yes, they are crazy. But are the two related in the cause of it all?


----------



## StL.Ed

frogmammy said:


> STL Ed...if you follow the money in the recent MO legalization, you can see they are planning on charging a 25% tax on MJ sales, and I believe that is BEFORE the regular 10+% city/county/state sales tax.
> 
> Mon


I believe Amendment 2, which got the highest percentage of votes and is supposed to be implemented, specified 4% tax.

Here's one link.


> Sales will be subject to a 4 percent state tax, with proceeds going to fund services for military veterans. It’s expected to generate about $24 million a year.


https://www.kansascity.com/news/politics-government/election/article221150305.html


----------



## frogmammy

Ed, the news was here, on the other side of the state that it was 25% tax...now, that COULD just be for the city of St Louis...or the little cities that make up the county.... 

Mon


----------



## StL.Ed

frogmammy said:


> Ed, the news was here, on the other side of the state that it was 25% tax...now, that COULD just be for the city of St Louis...or the little cities that make up the county....
> 
> Mon


I currently live in the south end of St. Louis County, and haven't heard anything relating to a 25% tax. I'd be interested in see a link if you have one. I doesn't seem to make sense, if someone could drive to the next county and pay so much less (but governments have done stranger things.)

I did find some articles that said the fine for marijuana possession in the city had been lowered to $25 about a year ago. Perhaps someone got that mixed up with state passage of medical marajuana.
https://www.riverfronttimes.com/new...sted-with-marijuana-in-st-louis-pay-a-25-fine


----------



## frogmammy

Ed, word is the city prosecutor doesn't like to deal with anything less than a pound.

That was Channel 4 that passed on that tax info, so no link. I live IN the city, Scrubby Dutch area.

Mon


----------



## nehimama

AmericanStand said:


> Ive just gotta ask, what was there about this circus that made you say Wow I've just gotta have one of these monkeys?


Why did I laugh too hard at this?


----------



## AmericanStand

haypoint said:


> I wasn't marrying the brothers and they were just teenagers. I underestimated her habit. Lots of young people get drunk or high, I just figured she'd grow out of it. She struggled with it for awhile then just gave up trying to quit. Yeah, looking back, 20/20 hindsight.


Lol yeah we need to teach our sons that they do grow up to look like their mom and yes you do mary the whole famdamily!


----------



## Oxankle

Yes, you do marry the whole damned family. I dodged a couple of bullets in my bachelor days.


----------



## NRA_guy

Oxankle said:


> Yes, you do marry the whole damned family. I dodged a couple of bullets in my bachelor days.


I've typically gotten along much better with my inlaws than I have with my wives.


----------



## Oxankle

NRA: I had so few in-laws that they were never, except for M in L, problems. She, on the other hand, never saw any redeeming quality in me and could never believe I was the father of her darling grandchildren.

Now those I dodged DID have relatives I could not abide.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Oxankle said:


> The article reported that the current crop might be as much as *ten times* more powerful.


I'm not sure I believe that, but the quality that people will buy now is better.
Mainly it just means you smoke less to get the same effects.


----------



## ydderf

If pot were legal,then we could ,besides taxing it and removing the criminal element, put warnings on the package about the strength and the dangers of smoking like are found on tobacco. The same sort of warnings should be put on alcohol also.


----------



## Jen_Jen

This article clearly had some agenda behind it. Schizophrenia is an inherited condition. Is it possible that cannabis use can induce psychotic behavior in people WHO ARE ALREADY SCHIZOPHRENIC OR DIAGNOSED WITH A SIMILAR CONDITION? Well, I'm no doctor, but I'm sure it can.

That said, as a long time user, the way the article states things is not how it happens, generally. People with addictive tendencies should probably avoid ALL illicit substances, but that does not make cannabis itself harmful.

I use it for chronic pain and insomnia, I have had good results from it, I am not addicted (I use it once a week or less often,) and it does not interfere with my life (it's strictly an after work/days off activity for me.)

Jen M, WV


----------



## FarmboyBill

My former SIL smokes it to releve her back pain. Her discs are degenerating and that causes her much pain.


----------



## Oxankle

What do you know about cannabis oil? I read that is helps with pain but has none of the qualities that make smokers "high". 
I see is for sale on the net, and wonder if it has been legalized or has always been lawful to sell.


----------



## frogmammy

Ox, I think most of that does not have the THC. Remember, there are different types of hemp, too.

Mon


----------



## rkintn

I take CBD oil regularly and it is a lifesaver for me. I take the full spectrum oil and it can legally contain up to 0.03% thc. It really helps with my PTSD symptoms along with some me chronic pain issues I have. There are many brands on the market so rigorous and diligent research is a must. Luckily, there is a very good CBD store in my area that is reputable and knowledgeable.


----------



## The Paw

Oxankle said:


> What do you know about cannabis oil? I read that is helps with pain but has none of the qualities that make smokers "high".
> I see is for sale on the net, and wonder if it has been legalized or has always been lawful to sell.


I think cannabis oil can come either with the THC (the psychoactive ingredient), or the CBD version where there is no high. Be sure you know what you are buying. 

My wife takes CBD oil to help with MS symptoms and pain related to a hip replacement. She got a prescription from a Health Canada approved supplier even before Canada legalized cannabis for recreational use. I think it was important to go with an approved supplier, as I want her to have some quality assurance. She confirms there is no "high", but that the oil does take the edge off the pain. It was a vast improvement over the massive amounts of Tylenol she had been taking, which would have eventually impacted her liver and kidneys.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Has any body heard that vaping can come with an illness? Saw that on the puter news


----------



## The Paw

FarmboyBill said:


> Has any body heard that vaping can come with an illness? Saw that on the puter news


I think it was a study in the New England Journal of Medicine that found that vaping creates an instant change in bloodflow. (i.e. - when you vape for the first time, they can actually measure the reduction in bloodflow in your femoral artery).

I don't think they know what causes it (aerosols, flavour additives, etc), but one of the scientists basically said vaping is a huge, unregulated experiment that we won't know the results of for 15 years. Bottom line, vaping is better for your lungs than cigarettes, but it probably still isn't good for you, so the best option is to do neither.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Oxankle said:


> As I understood the writer, the US records all psychoses without specifying underlying cause. The Danes and Finns record the nature of the problem. The reference to child neglect and abuse pointed out that where the MJ user had progressed to the psychosis state family, including children, were often the victims.
> 
> I hope that it does not take so long to know the effects of MJ legalization as it did to know the effects of smoking/chewing. We have only in the very recent past gotten tough with drunk drivers. What will we do with Paranoid schizoprenics? Is driving high going to be a crime?
> 
> For those of you who smoked weed many years ago, do you think that pot was as potent as that sold now? The article reported that the current crop might be as much as ten times more powerful. What difference would that make to a user? Do users smoke by dose or by time? Brownies? Same recipe?


I smoked back in my early 20's and then quit.
I smoked some about six months ago
Goodness, I got so high that I couldn't wait to not be high
Kept saying to myself..never again, never again, never again.


----------



## Evons hubby

Oxankle said:


> As I understood the writer, the US records all psychoses without specifying underlying cause. The Danes and Finns record the nature of the problem. The reference to child neglect and abuse pointed out that where the MJ user had progressed to the psychosis state family, including children, were often the victims.
> 
> I hope that it does not take so long to know the effects of MJ legalization as it did to know the effects of smoking/chewing. We have only in the very recent past gotten tough with drunk drivers. What will we do with Paranoid schizoprenics? Is driving high going to be a crime?
> 
> For those of you who smoked weed many years ago, do you think that pot was as potent as that sold now? The article reported that the current crop might be as much as ten times more powerful. What difference would that make to a user? Do users smoke by dose or by time? Brownies? Same recipe?


driving high is already a crime, it has been for many years.


----------



## Redlands Okie

Just need a accurate on the spot test method to check on the driving high issue.


----------



## Evons hubby

Redlands Okie said:


> Just need a accurate on the spot test method to check on the driving high issue.


If you were pulled over for waiting on the stop sign to turn green..... You just might have been driving high.


----------



## Jen_Jen

CBD is legal. THC is not. Most likely what's being purchased online is CBD.

Jen M., WV


----------



## frogmammy

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you were pulled over for waiting on the stop sign to turn green..... You just might have been driving high.


I'm lucky! I don't have to be high to do that!

Mon


----------



## GTX63

I have found with some drivers that the colors of a stop light are subjective, with or without chemical enhancements.


----------



## 54metalman

Oregon1986 said:


> *looks around all paranoid*


Did you say something??? Not sure if it was you or the bag of Cheetos..... Mmmmmm Cheetos


----------



## HDRider

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you were pulled over for waiting on the stop sign to turn green..... You just might have been driving high.


That is Foxworthy right there


----------



## IndyDave

GTX63 said:


> I have found with some drivers that the colors of a stop light are subjective, with or without chemical enhancements.


All stoplights are gray in the dark?


----------



## 54metalman

He are my 2 cents for what they are worth. I have sever nerve damage in my legs and feet caused from triple bypass in 08 and a bad reaction to the heart meds they prescribed. For years and years I have delt with debilitating pain. Un able to walk or function at any level. I was prescribed heavy pain meds. 45 mg of Morphine, 40 mg of Perc, 40 mg of Oxy at the same time to get out of bed. At high point I was on 75 mcg Fentyle patch every other day and 10 mg of diloted every 2 hrs. MJ doesnt work for me. Edible or smoking. I have quit the perscription meds cold turkey 3 years ago. Now its about 3500 mg of Ibprophan and a couple of CBD/ THC gummies at bedtime to help get me to sleep. I am in pain 24/7 and just need a little to help sleep. It works so I do it. I havent had a pain med high in over 12-15 yrs. Have only been high from MJ once when I first started to get off the scripts. Didnt like it and havent done it since. Drinking makes the nerve pain worse so thats out also. If it works great. Just dont be a jerk or idiot on it. 

Thats my 2 cents and yes I would like my change back please.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

54metalman said:


> Did you say something??? Not sure if it was you or the bag of Cheetos..... Mmmmmm Cheetos


Now I kinda want Cheetos...


----------



## Wolf mom

Again we have an OLD 2019 resurrected post with old, outdated and now misinformation....

Please check the dates on these "recommended" posts - and for gosh sakes - read them before posting to see if they're up to date!


----------



## Terri

Orifote! Welcome to ST!


----------



## Vjk

As far as homesteaders are concerned:

1. When SHTF it may not be able to buy alcohol for a few years so if one likes to get a buzz they either have to grow their own fermentables and process it all, or just grow some weed. 
2. If one isn't bothering anyone else, it is no one else's business.


----------



## IlliniosGal

Wolf mom said:


> Again we have an OLD 2019 resurrected post with old, outdated and now misinformation....
> 
> Please check the dates on these "recommended" posts - and for gosh sakes - read them before posting to see if they're up to date!


Is someone making you read the old post?


----------



## stickysister

I would like to read this link but at the current time my eyes are two little slits.


----------



## IvoDejesus

Marijuana can affect a person only if you smoke it non-stop and in large quantities. You can get seriously paranoid or seriously addicted to it. I like to smoke a joint from time to time, and I think that's normal. We have so many studies showing that cannabis is not harmful, if you smoke in normal quantities. Another important aspect is where you get your stuff from. The legalization of Marijuana in the USA has made it possible to have a lot of good stores where you can get the good stuff. I choose to buy the stuff I smoke online in justcannabis.shop, they sell pre-rolled joints, I love it!


----------



## Danaus29

I don't usually care if people smoke it or not, at least I didn't care until Ohio took away the penalties for smoking pot. But now it seems all the cigarette smokers have switched to smoking pot *WHILE DRIVING!* Now I am of the opinion it needs to be illegal with increased penalties for its use.

Exceptions for people who have a true, verified medical need should be made but it should be as hard to get as any narcotic pain medication.


----------



## emdeengee

If only people would pay even a quarter of the attention to alcohol that they do to cigarettes and marijuana. The greatest addiction on the planet which not only destroys the persons life, the lives of their families, costs the economy billions a year in absenteeism and accidents, and adds a huge weight to the health care system and crime as it is most definitely not an addiction that only hurts the addicted particularly when it comes to spousal and child abuse.


----------



## Danaus29

When I drive into town I pass a spot where a child was killed by a drunk driver. 

I have advocated that drunk drivers who kill someone should be tried for pre-meditated murder but it has gone nowhere. Penalites for driving while drunk have increased and blood alcohol levels to be considered too drunk to drive have been reduced. But the majority of the people in this country drink and they aren't about to make laws reducing their access to booze.


----------



## Redlands Okie

Marijuana and driving is also illegal, just very hard to prosecute with the current lack of testing ability it seems.


----------



## Terri

Redlands Okie said:


> Marijuana and driving is also illegal, just very hard to prosecute with the current lack of testing ability it seems.


And that REALLY needs to change. Driving under the influence of either booze or pot is deadly


----------



## Danaus29

Redlands Okie said:


> Marijuana and driving is also illegal, just very hard to prosecute with the current lack of testing ability it seems.


From what I have read there is no test to verify if a pot user is actually under the influence or if they used it a week ago. If that is true it is an extremely dangerous loop-hole.

I smell it every day when I am on the road. There is no way a passing car can smell that bad of pot unless someone in the car is actively smoking it.


----------



## SammyFLS

Maybe these people were already prone to schizophrenia? I think that the studies conducted may be inaccurate, as I do not see that the family history of the subjects has been studied. This is an important factor. I don't think marijuana can cause schizophrenia. Some studies are paid to prove that marijuana is harmful to people. Let's not forget about the use of marijuana in medicine and what effects it has. Marijuana for many years relieves my wife's pain, which she experiences every second. Thanks to marijuana, the pain goes away and she smiles. It's simple, if you don't want to use marijuana, you don't use it.


----------



## Evons hubby

Danaus29 said:


> When I drive into town I pass a spot where a child was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> I have advocated that drunk drivers who kill someone should be tried for pre-meditated murder but it has gone nowhere. Penalites for driving while drunk have increased and blood alcohol levels to be considered too drunk to drive have been reduced. But the majority of the people in this country drink and they aren't about to make laws reducing their access to booze.


i have to ask, would you feel better had the child been killed by a soccer mom who was late to pick her kid up from a soccer game?
as to limiting access to booze.... we went down that road once. Let’s learn from history.


----------



## Danaus29

Evons hubby said:


> i have to ask, would you feel better had the child been killed by a soccer mom who was late to pick her kid up from a soccer game?
> as to limiting access to booze.... we went down that road once. Let’s learn from history.


Either limit a convicted drunk driver's access to booze or limit their ability to drive. Playing the semantics game isn't going to resolve the problem.


----------



## Evons hubby

Danaus29 said:


> Either limit a convicted drunk driver's access to booze or limit their ability to drive. Playing the semantics game isn't going to resolve the problem.


You are aware that drunk driving is way down this list of causes of accidents... right? How about we limit speed... it’s at top of list. Work on the real problems first


----------



## Wellbuilt

I just hate dope and dope smokers 
Like the saying there is no hope in dope !
One of my sons #2 is a dope smoker and if he is high a few days in a row the kid totally loses his mind it’s like he is a different person. 
Then he start drinking and then he is a blithering idiot
This is some one that has every thing going for him , it just sad . 
The funny thing is he thinks he has it going on . 
I’m sitting here waiting for # 3 son to come home . 
The kid has my second floor smelling like a weed plantation , that stuff stinks like skunk
It’s his birth day and he may be looking for a new place to live happy birth day 👍


----------



## Evons hubby

Wellbuilt said:


> I just hate dope and dope smokers
> Like the saying there is no hope in dope !
> One of my sons #2 is a dope smoker and if he is high a few days in a row the kid totally loses his mind it’s like he is a different person.
> Then he start drinking and then he is a blithering idiot
> This is some one that has every thing going for him , it just sad .
> The funny thing is he thinks he has it going on .
> I’m sitting here waiting for # 3 son to come home .
> The kid has my second floor smelling like a weed plantation , that stuff stinks like skunk
> It’s his birth day and he may be looking for a new place to live happy birth day 👍


Pot has totally ruined Willie Nelson’s life for sure!


----------



## Wellbuilt

🤣I think willie is a exception to the rule , Everyone loves Willy


----------



## IlliniosGal

Evons hubby said:


> Pot has totally ruined Willie Nelson’s life for sure!


Sarcasm, brilliant.


----------



## Danaus29

Evons hubby said:


> You are aware that drunk driving is way down this list of causes of accidents... right? How about we limit speed... it’s at top of list. Work on the real problems first


Maybe way down on the list of causes of accidents but 29% is still pretty high. 2018 data, newer data is not available.









Drunk Driving Fatality Statistics


Since 1982, drunk driving fatalities on our nation's roadways have decreased 45%, while total traffic fatalities have declined 12%. Among persons under 21, drunk driving fatalities have decreased 83%. Despite this progress, we still have ...




www.responsibility.org





According to this chart, in 2018 the top cause of fatal crashes was alcohol.



https://www.responsibility.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/FAAR_3974_State-of-Drunk-Driving-Fatalities_Shareable_JPGS-V2-Pg01.jpg


----------



## Macrocarpus

The posts here remind me of those discussing the usefulness of Covid vaccines. I wonder if someday we will again allow the over-the-counter sale of opium.


----------



## Evons hubby

Danaus29 said:


> Maybe way down on the list of causes of accidents but 29% is still pretty high. 2018 data, newer data is not available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Driving Fatality Statistics
> 
> 
> Since 1982, drunk driving fatalities on our nation's roadways have decreased 45%, while total traffic fatalities have declined 12%. Among persons under 21, drunk driving fatalities have decreased 83%. Despite this progress, we still have ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.responsibility.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this chart, in 2018 the top cause of fatal crashes was alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.responsibility.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/FAAR_3974_State-of-Drunk-Driving-Fatalities_Shareable_JPGS-V2-Pg01.jpg


Try cdc numbers next time


----------



## Evons hubby

Evons hubby said:


> Try cdc numbers next time


Or actual police dept stats


----------



## Evons hubby

Macrocarpus said:


> The posts here remind me of those discussing the usefulness of Covid vaccines. I wonder if someday we will again allow the over-the-counter sale of opium.


What a novel idea! Let people decide what They want!


----------



## Danaus29

Evons hubby said:


> Try cdc numbers next time


Go ahead and post them then.


----------



## newfieannie

i use CBD cream on my shoulder where i dropped a heavy limb on it last summer. i have suffered agonies and tried everything before i started using that. i'm able to sleep so much better now and can move the arm around and do my work. we are legally allowed 4 plants i think. i grew 2 last year. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby

Danaus29 said:


> Go ahead and post them then.


I have dozens of times


----------



## CC Pereira

1. Marijuana is not physically addictive, although it may be about as psychologically addictive as eating food that you really like ... and both go together well.
2. There are good reasons and proof as to why MJ is used for medical purposes (such as glaucoma, pain, Parkinson’s disease, stress, insomnia, MS, etc.).
3. Some pharmaceutical drugs, illicit drugs (such as meth, heroin, and fentanyl), and alcohol, OTOH, are addictive, harmful, and can cause people to act like violent idiots.
4. One thing that really annoys me, is when people blame marijuana for things (like violence, crime, or medical problems other than allergy) that are actually caused by other things, like alcohol, other drugs, and psychological problems that started long before trying marijuana ... for example, if a robbery occurs, and the robber has MJ and other drugs in their system at the time of the robbery, some people claim that the person's behavior was caused by MJ ... leaving out the fact that other drugs were involved.
5. Anyone that has never tried MJ, or who does not know the difference between CBD and THC, is in NO position to make ANY claims about the effects of marijuana.


----------



## ofanevening

Wow, I am honestly shocked to see people buying into this nonsense still. Sounds to me like OP would benefit from attending a few music festivals with an open mind.


----------



## newfieannie

nah. i dont hardly think Ox is going to be attending any music festivals in the near future unless of course it's something involving harps.


----------



## Clem

newfieannie said:


> nah. i dont hardly think Ox is going to be attending any music festivals in the near future unless of course it's something involving harps.


Sad day when you get to heaven's door and there's a big sign saying "No rock'n'roll, don't even think it or hum to yourself." But down the road marked "Downstairs" You can very clearly hear all the best rock, rolled together. 
And then you know you better make up your mind
And pick up on one and leave the other behind
It's not often easy and not often kind
But you know you better make up your mind .


----------



## Danaus29

ofanevening said:


> Wow, I am honestly shocked to see people buying into this nonsense still. Sounds to me like OP would benefit from attending a few music festivals with an open mind.


You act like he wrote the article instead of just posting a link.


----------



## georgianacrouse

It was stupid to think about marijuana as a harmless drug. There are side effects and consequences, but they are often smaller and less significant than the effect people get from smoking weed.
It helps to fight anxiety, incompliance, Tourette’s syndrome, and other neurotic diseases. Of course, it’s not completely harmless but let’s remember that drugs you get at a hospital are not all-natural. It’s hard to stick to something older this day.
And smoking weed is a more traditional and nice way to fight your diseases. I still prefer vaping, but I can understand smokers. I buy carts from OrganicCBDNugs.com because they really help me feel the THC there.


----------



## Redlands Okie

CC Pereira said:


> 1. Marijuana is not physically addictive, although it may be about as psychologically addictive as eating food that you really like ... and both go together well.
> 2. There are good reasons and proof as to why MJ is used for medical purposes (such as glaucoma, pain, Parkinson’s disease, stress, insomnia, MS, etc.).
> 3. Some pharmaceutical drugs, illicit drugs (such as meth, heroin, and fentanyl), and alcohol, OTOH, are addictive, harmful, and can cause people to act like violent idiots.
> 4. One thing that really annoys me, is when people blame marijuana for things (like violence, crime, or medical problems other than allergy) that are actually caused by other things, like alcohol, other drugs, and psychological problems that started long before trying marijuana ... for example, if a robbery occurs, and the robber has MJ and other drugs in their system at the time of the robbery, some people claim that the person's behavior was caused by MJ ... leaving out the fact that other drugs were involved.
> 5. Anyone that has never tried MJ, or who does not know the difference between CBD and THC, is in NO position to make ANY claims about the effects of marijuana.


Do they have to try meth, heroin, hand fentanyl to have a opinion ?


----------



## CC Pereira

Redlands Okie said:


> Do they have to try meth, heroin, hand fentanyl to have a opinion ?


Obviously, everyone has an opinion, and the right to express it. What I meant by #5 was that people who have no experience with something are not a good source of accurate information about the subjects they have no experience with. If you've never done meth, heroin, or fentanyl, but you have experienced the effects of others doing it (such as a doctor seeing what happens to the body of a person that has taken meth, heroin, or fentanyl, or those who see what happens to their loved ones when their loved ones are on meth, heroin, or fentanyl, or people who are directly affected by others who are on meth, heroin, or fentanyl), then your opinions may be accurate. If OTOH, you have no experience with such things, either directly or indirectly, then you are likely not an accurate source of information about such things.


----------



## ofanevening

Redlands Okie said:


> Do they have to try meth, heroin, hand fentanyl to have a opinion ?


Only if the opinion is on meth, heroin, fentanyl.


----------



## hograssle

Oxankle said:


> Marijuana, Mental Illness, and Violence
> 
> NAKED TRUTH ABOUT THE USE OF MARIJUANA
> 
> ABSTRACT
> 
> The National Academy of Medicine found that use of Marijuana is likely to increase the risk of developing schizophrenia and other psychosis.
> 
> A January 2018 paper in AMERICAN JOURNAL OF PSYCHIATRY showed that people who used marijuana were three times more likely than non-users to use opiates three years later.
> 
> Teenagers who smoke marijuana are three times as likey to develop schizophrenia.
> 
> Marijuana abusers are about 1,5% of Americans, but they are ab;out 7% of all psychotics.
> 
> Research from Finland and Denmark show significant n increases in psychosis cases following the increased use of Marijuana in their countries.
> 
> People with schizophrenia are five time more likely to commit violent crimesm 20 times more likely to commit homicide.
> 
> A 2013 paper in an Italian psychiatric journal showed that psychotics using marijuana were ten times more likely to be violent.
> 
> Certain strains of cannabis tend to induce paranoia. Paranoia can fuel extreme violence, often against family members.
> 
> Marijuana use is associated with domestic violence and the death of children from abuse and neglect.
> 
> Hard data on the connection between cannabis and violence dates back 200 years, to the registers of British asylums in India.
> 
> LINK TO FULL ARTICLE IS ABOVE


An old thread I know. But I honestly would not believe a single thing that came from Hillsdale College.


----------

